# e4rat - duda

## mrtnfs

hola, quería probar este programa que supuestamente disminuye en mucho el tiempo de booteo, pero por ahí leí que tengo que tener mi partición en ext4. mi duda viene porque tengo mi partición raíz en ext4, pero tengo una partición aparte para el boot que esta en ext2.. creen que me va a dar problemas?. y si fuera necesario que la partición boot estuviera en ext4, como podría cambiarla a ext4??

gracias

----------

## pelelademadera

la verdad que no lo he probado, tengo el FS en reiserfs, hoy a la noche con un poco de tiempo me armo una particion con ext4 para el / y te comento si mejoro algo... pero dudo que sea tan real eso....

el problema mio es que tengo 100000 particiones todas separadas....

de todas maneras acostumbro muy poco a apagar la pc, suele ser una vez cada 2 meses para limpiarla...

----------

## pelelademadera

bueno, te comento mi experiencia.

antes que nada necesitas el /boot en ext4, no es problema mkfs. ext4 ....

luego emerge grub

backupea el menu.lst, y los kernel asi no tenes que buscar nada.

una vez que tenes eso, agregas  *Quote:*   

> init=/sbin/e4rat-collect rw

  al final de la linea kernel del menu.lst

booteas, tenes 120 segundos para acomodar lo que quieras, o sea, yo abri el navegador, la terminal, el gestor de ficheros y bueno, espere que pasen los 120 segundos.

te vas a una consola, con control + alt + f1

logueate como root y haces

```
# init 1

# e4rat-realloc /var/lib/e4rat/startup.log
```

esperas a que termine.

montas boot x si no esta montado, y en el menu.lst, en la linea kernel, cambias  *Quote:*   

> init=/sbin/e4rat-collect

  por *Quote:*   

>  init=/sbin/e4rat-preload

 

cambiar, cambia, no te voy a decir que es una locura, pero debe bajar unos 10 segundos comodamente, se nota mucho mas que en el boot, en la carga del escritorio, en mi caso kde, y hay que tener en cuenta que la particion esta al medio del disco vs la reiserfs que esta casi al principio.

la pc es un 2600k, 8gb de ram, y el disco es un samsung f3 de 1tb, sin raid ni nada. mañana tomo los tiempos con cronometro y te tiro la data. si tenes todo en ext4, vale la pena.

----------

## mrtnfs

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> bueno, te comento mi experiencia.
> 
> antes que nada necesitas el /boot en ext4, no es problema mkfs. ext4 ....
> 
> luego emerge grub
> ...

 

no es necesario que tomes los tiempos con cronometro, lo que a mi me importa es que disminuye el tiempo de boot..  por ahora tengo el boot en ext2.. cuando tenga tiempo la voy a pasar a ext4 y lo voy a probar, que en realidad era lo que no sabia como hacer.. muchas gracias por tomarte el tiempo de probarlo y comentar, saludos

----------

